# What did Specialized do to the P3?



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

Was looking at some of the older P bikes from Specialized and the new 2006's are quite a bit different in their design from the previous models. And uglier to boot. Wonder why Specialized changed them? I'd love to get my hands on a P3, but would really prefer a 2005 model to the new goofy looking 2006.

2005 model...









2006 model...


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

i think the 2006 design looks soo much better! it looks alot more dj oriented then the older style which i seem to see as a more do it all/hardtail freeride bike


----------



## ecgravity (Jul 17, 2006)

They're both pretty sick, that would be a hard decision.


----------



## theg1ant (Oct 21, 2005)

the origional looks more like a do it all/freeride frame and the new looks like a dh/slolum oriented frame in my opinion. If i only had one bike it would be the 05 but if it wasnt my only bike and i would only use it for dj/park/urban then i would get the 06


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

the 2007's are coming out soon enough so might as well keep a look out for those as well.


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

2007 pic if you anyone hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

skate said:


> 2007 pic if you anyone hasn't seen it yet.


Looks better. But I'd almost rather have the '07 P2 Chromo shown below. Isn't chromo better for a DJ/Urban bike anyways?


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

You could say that.


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah so they say....but i'm sure you shred some mad jumps with either the 3 or the 2...


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

Any idea when the 2007 Specialized bikes will be available? That P2 chromo is looking pretty good.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

fyck what it looks like, you should be more worried about how it rides. The new ones ride every bit as good if not better then the older ones. Shorter chainstays, and lower standover is the main difference.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

The old aluminum frames were better. Haven't ridden a dual 26" cr-mo, so I can't say anything about them.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> fyck what it looks like, you should be more worried about how it rides. The new ones ride every bit as good if not better then the older ones. Shorter chainstays, and lower standover is the main difference.


i agree and disagree. IMO the new ones feel like they'd be MUCH better on the DJ's, but the old ones feel alot more like an urban ht freeride bike. the new ones fell much better and easier to throw around, but for some reason when i'm sitting on them they just don't feel as strong, but i'm sure that isn't the case. i've never done extensive riding on either frames, because here those bikes don't sell. most of the p. bikes we have around at the shops are still the older style frames, because they didn't sell. i've only see one of the new framed bikes and it was a p.3. it was SICK! i think the new frames probably perform better and people ragging on them are just people who have got with the trend of "oh they suck. the olds ones were so much better blah blah blah i don't know what i'm talking about blah blah blah i'm a follower blah blah blah." just seems like a trend to hate on the new design.

HOWEVER looks do matter. no one wants to spend all their money on something they aren't too fond of when it comes to looks. i know i've had the chances to get good deals, but have turned them down, because i wouldnt buy something i don't love not only the looks, but the performance also. now paint job isn't the biggest deal to me unless it is just butt ugly, but looks do matter... to some extent. but if you don't know what you are talking about and are dissing them just fork their looks and saying the old ones were better just cause you like the looks then that is just dumb.


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

ajoc_prez said:


> Any idea when the 2007 Specialized bikes will be available? That P2 chromo is looking pretty good.


Probably after interbike which is toward the end of september. So maybe like october or somewhere around there. Which is also when all the manufactuers start releasing and selling the new stuff.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

I like the new frames.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

ibanezrg520kid said:


> i agree and disagree. IMO the new ones feel like they'd be MUCH better on the DJ's, but the old ones feel alot more like an urban ht freeride bike. the new ones fell much better and easier to throw around, but for some reason when i'm sitting on them they just don't feel as strong, but i'm sure that isn't the case. i've never done extensive riding on either frames, because here those bikes don't sell. most of the p. bikes we have around at the shops are still the older style frames, because they didn't sell. i've only see one of the new framed bikes and it was a p.3. it was SICK! i think the new frames probably perform better and people ragging on them are just people who have got with the trend of "oh they suck. the olds ones were so much better blah blah blah i don't know what i'm talking about blah blah blah i'm a follower blah blah blah." just seems like a trend to hate on the new design.
> 
> HOWEVER looks do matter. no one wants to spend all their money on something they aren't too fond of when it comes to looks. i know i've had the chances to get good deals, but have turned them down, because i wouldnt buy something i don't love not only the looks, but the performance also. now paint job isn't the biggest deal to me unless it is just butt ugly, but looks do matter... to some extent. but if you don't know what you are talking about and are dissing them just fork their looks and saying the old ones were better just cause you like the looks then that is just dumb.


True, "rides better" is ENTIRELY subjective. I speak only for myself and those few people that I know that have owned both versions of the bikes.
As to your second point..... how butt-ugly is a "putty" colored STP?  
Yet, I still love it, because it's built and rides nearly perfect.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

the 06 and 07 look sick


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Does any one have the specs on the 07 p series? I cant find it anywhere.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

well I'm like the king of P. series bikes, know that I own/owned 3 of them. it all started back I think in 2001, this is due to me haveing a P. no one else has wich is sporting a 01 fork. but it had a odd design for the frame, big and chunky. it was kind of a DJ/trail/enduro bike, then in 2003 they completly re-vamped the P. series giving it the 03-05 frame. IMO this was totally the best frame. they are stiff, flickable and tough as nails. I personally run a 04 P.2 frame and I'll never give that thing up. and if I did ever brake it, I would just get another older P. frame. but in 2005 in adition of them haveing the good aluminum frames still in thought they came out with something new. the Cr-Mo series. so I bought a 05 P.1 cr-mo was awesome at DJ's and park. seriously lacked at street riding. eventually I sold the frame, it wasnt as stable as the old P. frames, now the 2006/2007 frames are the same way. Specialized really has screwed up on this one. the only thing I think they have going for them for 2007 is the 26X26 P.1 but really, they should bring back the old P. frame, it truely was the best.


----------

